# First Ride Since Knee Surgery!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am almost bursting at the seams I am so ecstatic!! I "rode" -- haha!! 

Linda, my lessee, lunged Denny first and got on him just to test the waters.... as you can see, he was a complete dolt. He's usually not like this on the lunge line, but he was very full of himself; it's the warm weather and the shedding and all that stuff. Yay spring!! 
Anyways, so he was a bit of a dolt on the lunge and was quite spirited for Linda while he was under saddle for her. I insisted that I get on, though I was a tiiiny bit nervous. Tweaked the knee on the way up, but it felt SO good to be back in the saddle - oh my gosh. I'm still on cloud 9. 
Denny, the saint that he is, wouldn't walk forwards for me. I had to KICK him to go forwards! He walked like he was on eggshells, one step at a time; it was SO cute!! Linda was laughing at how careful he was being - his ears were fixed on me and just step-pause-step-pause-step... oh I love that horse SO much.

Pics!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on getting back in the saddle. You look sooooo happy!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

yay allie! denny is such a handsome boy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice arena! great riding pics as well. Will be nice to see riding photos when you're riding fully again.
Cheers!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww congrats! Haha he is so funny.


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2010)

Great pics. Congrats!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats! Glad you got to ride, he looks so well behaved!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Right on, he looks awesome in his white boots! 

It's funny seeing you in a dressage Saddle.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone!! I am just grinning from ear to ear!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pics, and congrats on getting back in the saddle!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!! It's unofficial... I haven't gotten the ok from anyone to do it but I just couldn't resist. My knee is killing me now but it was just fantastic for the spirit! I feel so much better now.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's what I like to hear. What are you, one month out from surgery?

Glad Denny took care of you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, just over a month. I had to take some painkillers last night and it was pretty swollen, so probably not the smartest idea I've had lately but hey -- I feel so good that it makes up for it  I absolutely cannot wait to be back in the saddle for good!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! I know exactly how you're feeling right now, isn't it wonderful? I love how Denny was so careful with you. He's looking so handsome and, man, he has so much energy. Those are huge bucks!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Mudy!! I'm still just thrilled!!  I'm going out to watch Linda ride today and I have to steel my resolve to not get on again. Bah!!

PS -- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/awkward-poneh-awkward-48675/#post561618


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your first ride!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I know how you feel and congrats! Must've felt great to get on him again...a couple years ago I broke my ankle and against everyone's orders I rode with my cast...gave it a couple weeks initially, but then caved to the urge to ride. Denny looks wonderful though, glad to see he's kept his spunk! LOL His bucks look like they could challenge a rodeo bronc...at least he doesn't do that under saddle! Glad he took care of you...but heal up fully, THEN start really riding again - I'd hate to see you re-injure it before it's fully healed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

EveningShadows said:


> I know how you feel and congrats! Must've felt great to get on him again...a couple years ago I broke my ankle and against everyone's orders I rode with my cast...gave it a couple weeks initially, but then caved to the urge to ride. Denny looks wonderful though, glad to see he's kept his spunk! LOL His bucks look like they could challenge a rodeo bronc...at least he doesn't do that under saddle! Glad he took care of you...*but heal up fully, THEN start really riding again - I'd hate to see you re-injure it before it's fully healed*.


Teehee oh the image of riding in a cast... haha!!

Re: the bolded part - yes, for sure. Gosh, the last thing I'd ever want to do is show up at my surgeon's office again saying "well... sorry I screwed up your work... "


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

O~O~O~~~~
I just love it! 
I swear it was so hard to resist getting on after neck surgery and then 4 months later a knee surgery. urg!
I am so excited for you!!!!
That smile says it ALL
Love Denny's bucking photo's!!!
He is such a Ham!
What a special horse!
Yay for you!!!
HP


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That's awesome! So glad you were able to ride! You look gorgeous and so happy in the saddle!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HP, I was about to PM you about this thread! I'm STILL grinning!! 

Thank you everyone! This has been such a confidence booster -- I hope all the Denny threads aren't bugging anyone... I LOVE playing with my camera, and he's just such a ham!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is awesome, CONGRATS!!!! Denny is such a darling, don't you love those horses that are so in tune with you that they pussyfoot around when your are hurt or sick. . I am sure that you will be back in the saddle in no time but don't rush it. A little bit of waiting now means unlimited riding later on. Yay!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, he's such a sweetheart smrobs, I can't believe it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Yes, he's such a sweetheart smrobs, I can't believe it


He really does seem to take really good care of you doesn't he. You guys look great in the pics, looks like he's been under a really good exercise program.

So now the question is, when is your SECOND ride? :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks  No idea for the second ride...


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW GO ALLIE!!!!!!!! Sorry for all the caps just so happy to see you riding again


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, you must be so excited I remember taking a few months out of the saddle after my first horse passed, when i got back in the saddle it was like heaven!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

hehehe it felt SO good to be on him again! He has gotten a longer stride since I was last on him, and he feels SO good since Linda has been working him


----------

